# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  الخرطوم بدونك

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الخرطوم بدونك 
ضهباني وتفتش لي واحات عيونك
¤¤¤¤¤
تاهت في الهجائر 
باهت
 لون جبيه 
تتلفت تعاين
مالي الشوق عيونه
تتعشم تصادفك
نظراته الحزينه
تصغر بي زحاما
وتصبح مامدينه
¤¤¤¤
يكسي الليل بيوتا
وتتوشح ظلاما
يحكي الليل سكوتا
وتعثر كلاما
فقدت يوم رحيلك
طعم الابتسامه 
¤¤¤¤¤
النيل فوق خدودا
دمعه بكت عليكي
قبل يحين فراقك
لساع مشتهيكي
لويقدر يغير مجراهو و يجيكي
¤¤¤¤¤
كايساكي المراكب
وقمريات تنادت
للعش في المغارب
والعش ياحليلن
عصفتبو الهبايب 
¤¤¤¤¤¤
أرصفه الاماني 
طال فيها أنتظارا
ساعة اللقيا عدت
وفات ميعاد قطارا
هزت راسا بلعت
غمها وأنكسارا
¤¤¤¤¤¤
فاقداكي الماذن 
وأجراس0الكنائس
لمات المأتم وذفات العرأئس
السمره الاصيله وأياما العوابس
هجرات الغمائم واطفال المدارس
¤¤¤¤¤
تسألني الشوارع
عنك وعن مكانك
جلسات الفتاراء
المنتظرين أوانك
وهمهمة الحياراء
الباكين عشانك
¤¤¤¤¤
الناس0يسألوني
وأسأل غيري0عنك
سبب الفرقة نحنا؟
ولا الجفوه منك؟
ليه الغيبه طالت؟
وليه يالمشتهنك؟ 
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*كلمات السر عثمان الطيب    جمييييييلة
                        	*

----------

